# Using popping cork rig at Sykes? (Deadly Combo, Cajun Thunder)



## Sethro (Feb 10, 2014)

Hello, It's me again already. I'm aware that the weather has been harsh and only the sheepshead have begun biting, but I wanted to know what kind of lures, rigs, anything, etc. I should have in my arsenal if I want to catch anything this year at places like Sykes, Bayview Park, Jim's? I'm looking to catch reds, specks, flounder, anything in that range. I have carolina rigs, some premade redfish rigs, all sorts of small J hooks, gulf/bottom rigs, and I have been thinking about picking up a cajun thunder popping cork rig or a DOA deadly combo for when it warms up. Can all of you give me some tips on what i can use, when I can use it and how. I'd love to finally catch my first redfish. If you can go ahead and kill two birds with one stone, where can I fish saltwater without a boat besides sykes and jim's? i'm a new fisherman with little knowledge and if you can help me or link me to helpful info, that would be great.


----------



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

I typically catch redfish with a live pinfish floating under a popping cork. My second most productive method is with live shrimp and third is using a gulp shrimp bounced off the bottom as I retrieve slowly. 

You can also try top water lures such as super spook jr in bone and the mirrolure 17mr. These are a little more tricky to get the hang of and usually don't produce as well for me, probably since I'm not the best at top water retrieval.


----------

